# Washable Potty Pads...



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

So, I'm thinking of switching to washable pads for Jax, since we have a house with a Washer and Dryer and I'd like to be a little more environmentally friendly.

I'm just worried about washing them. Obviously you'd clean up the hard stuff, but what if it's runny? Do you just drop that in the washing machine anyway? It just seems like it would be pretty gross to put in the same place you wash your clothes... We do have a "Sanitary" option to wash on, but still....

So, I guess my question is, how do you wash them and not be grossed out by it?


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I've never had that happen yet, but if it did,I'd scoop it off with a plastic disposable spoon, then soak it with the enzymatic cleaner, then maybe even pour a little bleach on the soiled spot. Then I'd toss it in the washer. After I wash pottypads, I pour a cup of bleach in the washer & run it on a short cycle. I don't get grossed out, I raised 2 human children(boys).


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I have thought of reusable (I cloth diapered my kids and washed their dipes ) but am a little tiny concened about if there are internal parasites that the dog has that have not been treated yet by bad timing/luck.

I'd hate to have a strain of internal worms in the wash .

Up in my area we are on water drought limitations too right now so it is slightly moot for us to add laundry loads.

Do any of you have concerns about worms?!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (wolfieinthehouse @ Dec 31 2008, 07:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696675


> I have thought of reusable (I cloth diapered my kids and washed their dipes ) but am a little tiny concened about if there are internal parasites that the dog has that have not been treated yet by bad timing/luck.
> 
> I'd hate to have a strain of internal worms in the wash .
> 
> ...


Yuk! I hadn't even thought about internal parasites they may carry. I'd like to do it, but I just don't know... it just seems gross.

Yeah, I don't have kids


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I use the Pish Pads and when I put them in the washer, I put it on a second rinse cycle so I like to think it rinses everything away, LOL. I also add OdoBan into the detergent. I use half pee pads, half pish pads.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Same here Stacy. I also use the OdoBan spray, and after cleaning (washing them down, before going into the washer) the washable pads, I spray the odoban on them before putting them into the washer.

I just love the washable pads....for me, it is so much better then the throw aways...All my past babies would do, is fly around the house with them...


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 1 2009, 01:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696746


> I use the Pish Pads and when I put them in the washer, I put it on a second rinse cycle so I like to think it rinses everything away, LOL. I also add OdoBan into the detergent. I use half pee pads, half pish pads.[/B]


Pish Pads are great. I used them when we first had Dixie. The breeder gave us a piece when we got her. The stuff is indestructible.
http://www.pishpad.com/


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Well, I might be the odd man out, but I hate Pish Pads! I spent $150 on a roll and threw them out 6 weeks later. I found the thin plastic backing started to tear and peel off within a few weeks. I also thought that they reeked of urine after a few weeks and the smell was impossible to get out. :thmbdn: 

I love the pads from Personally Paws! I started with Pooch Pads, but the Personally Paws pads are my favorites. I presoak them in 20 Mule Team Borax, then wash them in detergent and bleach. They wash beautifully. You can put them right up to your nose and they smell great.  

I was grossed out by the thought of washable pads at first, but Lady has weakness in her hind end and when she circled they would get bunched up. She started peeing right next to the pads so I had no choice but to switch. I don't even think about it now.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jan 1 2009, 09:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696878


> Well, I might be the odd man out, but I hate Pish Pads! I spent $150 on a roll and threw them out 6 weeks later. I found the thin plastic backing started to tear and peel off within a few weeks. I also thought that they reeked of urine after a few weeks and the smell was impossible to get out. :thmbdn:
> 
> I love the pads from Personally Paws! I started with Pooch Pads, but the Personally Paws pads are my favorites. I presoak them in 20 Mule Team Borax, then wash them in detergent and bleach. They wash beautifully. You can put them right up to your nose and they smell great.
> 
> I was grossed out by the thought of washable pads at first, but Lady has weakness in her hind end and when she circled they would get bunched up. She started peeing right next to the pads so I had no choice but to switch. I don't even think about it now.[/B]



I think they had a batch that was defective. I haven't had that problem (thank goodness!) And I also agree, I don't even think about washing them now.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I use the pads from personaly paws also. They are great I wash them in hot water and bleach. Its the only way to go when you have a multi-dog household 5 to 8 maltese at a time! Thank goodness I have just tile and laminate in my house.


----------



## bluesyinpa (Dec 9, 2006)

I love the Personally Paws pads too! All 3 of mine having been using them for at least 6 months and I'm so impressed with how clean and not smelly they are after a wash with bleach and laundry detergent. I can't imagine having to buy disposable puppy pads now.

I've only had the runny stuff once. I hosed it off outside with garden hose and then soaked it in a bucket with detergent for a while before washing. It looked by brand new again after the wash.

Rita


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I LOVE the pads from personally Paws as well.

I noticed that some of you use bleach. I was too afraid to. Is it safe to use for the babies? I know the bleach gets washed out in the wash, but I would use it, but a little afraid.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Jan 1 2009, 03:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697021


> I LOVE the pads from personally Paws as well.
> 
> I noticed that some of you use bleach. I was too afraid to. Is it safe to use for the babies? I know the bleach gets washed out in the wash, but I would use it, but a little afraid.[/B]



I use so little, a capful, and it gets diluted in the wash water, then rinsed out. I can't imagine it doing any harm.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

We have a Sanitary mode as one of our options on our washing machines. I think that does super hot water and then maybe an extra rinse, if not I could always add the extra rinse. We also have something to clean the tub, so I could always do that after as well.

I just hate buying them and having to throw them away all the time. 

Are the washable ones more absorbent? Right now Jax sometimes gets little pee paws and that's incredibly annoying! 

I have the page bookmarked to order them. I may order a 6 pack and see how they work.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jan 1 2009, 07:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697160


> We have a Sanitary mode as one of our options on our washing machines. I think that does super hot water and then maybe an extra rinse, if not I could always add the extra rinse. We also have something to clean the tub, so I could always do that after as well.
> 
> I just hate buying them and having to throw them away all the time.
> 
> ...


Yes, they are much more absorbent! :thmbup: 

Since I started using washables, no more yellow feet and wet pawprints around the pad! :cheer:


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

I use the personally paws as well and wash them seperate with a little washing liquid (I use Grain with Bleach) and some oxiclean. I find them more absorbant and with 2 malts 3 min pins and my little Chance im keeping till Scmr comes they are the best route. The min pins let us know the need to go out 'but the malts well Kaia does great and Gucci is starting to get the hang of it!! his problem is wanting to mark everything in sight lol!!! I found this to be more cost effective., and speaking of that I do need to order a few more

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jan 1 2009, 07:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697184


> QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jan 1 2009, 07:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697160





> We have a Sanitary mode as one of our options on our washing machines. I think that does super hot water and then maybe an extra rinse, if not I could always add the extra rinse. We also have something to clean the tub, so I could always do that after as well.
> 
> I just hate buying them and having to throw them away all the time.
> 
> ...


Yes, they are much more absorbent! :thmbup: 

Since I started using washables, no more yellow feet and wet pawprints around the pad! :cheer:
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I just wish Personally Paws would come out with some cute new prints in the 24" X 36" size. I have the quilt pattern and they are just the cutest things! She seems to be low on that size.


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

We also use the personally paws pads. They are great. 
We live in an apartment complex and only do laundry every 2 weeks. 

We dab each new/clean pad with a little wet pee from the previous pad.
Just sandwich them on top of each other and press.
Since the cloth pads are non-scented, this helps her know it's the right spot to go.

This is how I clean them:

Solid waste always goes right into the toilet immediately and gets wiped off with a wet paper towel.
Change pad every 1-2 days
I put the pee-soiled pad in the bathtub and rinse it
Then sprinkle with Gain powder detergent and leave for a few hours
Rinse again and let dry
Then it goes into the special plastic bag to be washed separately on laundry day
We do the whole batch of them together in the machine - no bleach, just detergent

The patterns on the pads are cute and match our living room. We
also like that they are a little smaller than the disposable pads but
we've already saved a ton of money and they are much better for
the earth. 

Good for you for considering using these!

Diane


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

A friend here at S.M. suggested Pooch Pads.....and so I got them on sale in December for about $10 a piece for the Mature Dog ones size 30 x 32. All I can say is they ROCK. :chili: 

Here is my opinion after using the Pooch Pads:

I liked the puppy print material and that it is white. Sometimes it was hard to see where and how many times the dogs had gone on the blue Pish Pads. With the Pooch Pads you can see where they have peed... but the doggy print camouflages it enough to be somewhat discreet.

I could buy too big or too little for my trays (I have the extra-LARGE TRAYS) so I got the too big and just lay the extra material up on the wall ...or you could tuck it. I find the bottom (underside) to be more slippery on the floor and on the plastic trays...than Pish Pads. I tried them on my tile floors (toilet area and laundry room) to check that for you. The Pish Pads are really good about grabbing the floor as you know. So some points off the Pooch Pads for their underside being a bit slippery on hard surface. A human especially would have to be careful because they could take a person down like a slippery small rug. 

Pooch Pads are thicker and will take up more room in the washer but seems to absorb* great * and I have had no pee go through the bottom layer. I like them better than the human under-pads I sometimes used that were left over from caring for my invalid Mom ....as the pee doesn't spread out as much on the Pooch Pads as human pads. Pooch Pad material seems to "draw down" rather that "spread pee out" if you understand my meaning. They are VERY WELL MADE. I like that I can put them in the dryer because sometimes it was ugly having Pish Pads drapped over dining room chairs to dry in bad weather...which is many days in the winter. So far I like the Pooch Pads better than the Pish Pads overall, but I do wish they were less slippery on the bottom. It must be the nylon in them.


(My friend after hearing my complain of the Pooch Pads being slippery suggested using the Pish Pad as a layer on bottom to keep the Pooch pad secure and it WORKED :chili: and kept the Pooch pad from slipping on the tray.

The Pooch Pads wash up great and take approx. 10 minutes to dry on delicate cycle. I got mine at 50% off in December and paid no shipping since I bought eight. :chili:

Just thought I would let others know of my great experiece. 

http://www.poochpad.com/


----------



## Baileysmommy (Nov 24, 2008)

I also just purchased the pooch pads. Bailey was driving me insane every morning at 6am when he made me chase him around the living room for an hour. At first it was funny, but not so funny after a week. I wasn't sure how much longer I could stand it.

So I came across the pooch pads, and it worked like a charm. Thank goodness. He has no interest in dragging them around. As a matter of fact he got frustrated, and found the bag of disposable pads, and tried to take one out to tear it up, lol. I haven't tried any of the other pads, but these have been great. I just ordered a couple more in a larger size since his aim could use a little work, lol.

I just wipe them down and wash them separately on regular cycle. I agree w some other posts, just run an extra rinse cycle if you're grossed out.


----------

